# Kyoto Moss Spores?



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm having some trouble trying to grow Kyoto moss spores, I followed the instructions on the packet, as far as I'm aware, but no joy.:bash: If there is anyone out there who has had success with this I would be greatful for some advice.

Some background info.

I put my first packet into my dendro tank back in July, the substrate is coco fiber and the temp at ground level is between 19~22 degrees C. It gets sprayed every day, so the soil is permanently moist. There is an Arcadia 5% UVB tube light about 24" above ground level, but still no moss!

Here's a photo. The moss should have grown in the left corner over the cave.









The second tank is my _Pedostibes_ tank, which is an 18x18x18 Exoterra. This has a temp. range of about 38 degrees C under a powersun 100 down to about 21 degrees C at ground level, the substrate is compost. I spread the spores in this one all down the left side from the fogger in the top corner down to the front glass, so these spores are getting the full range of temps and moisture, but again, no joy!










Thanks

Jay.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I tried growing some and did have some success, but it took months before anything started to show and was then very difficult to maintain. I was growing mine in shallow trays and they dried out too quickly.

Try Java Moss, it grows like mad in those conditions!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ive not had a problem - it needs to be sprayed well and the viv left pretty dark to get it to germinate - also you should not introduce frogs for at least a month after the spores have been laid down : victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Graham said:


> Try Java Moss, it grows like mad in those conditions!


Cheers Mate.



chondro13 said:


> ive not had a problem - it needs to be sprayed well and the viv left pretty dark to get it to germinate - also you should not introduce frogs for at least a month after the spores have been laid down : victory:


Thanks, didn't think about keeping the lights off. haven't got any frogs yet unfortunatly, can't get them in Jersey I have to plan a day trip to the south of England.

Jay


----------

